# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA Feb. 9 2020



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2020)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA FEB.9, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Feb. 9th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bump this next to the "Stickies" for this Sundays Ride.
Meet at the Circle 10-ish to ride at 10:30...ish depending on who's there.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm leaving now to ride there.
Chance of rain increasing later, it has rained here already.
I have a raincoat and 1936 Electric; not afraid.
See you there.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 9, 2020)

It doesn't look bad on the map....


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh but it is....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 9, 2020)

Unable to make it 
Celebrating mom’s 96th today plus it’s pouring rain , couldn’t get the bike in the truck without getting soaked


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> It doesn't look bad on the map....



I know; that's what I figured.
It showed starting later; it rained on me for 10 miles.
I got a flat tire; my raincoat isn't waterproof.
I was still laughing. Probably not my best choices but not near the horrendous weather Tom @fattyre rides in every day, and plenty of the rest of you.
My friend @Cory picked me and my wet bike up at Fairview.
We had breakfast with Roger and @kevin x at the Blue Frog Cafe; delicious.


----------

